# Disarray Distortion resistors



## chongmagic (May 9, 2019)

Any issue using a 3k9 and 6k8 in place of the 3k92 and 6k81 respectively?


----------



## tcpoint (May 9, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Any issue using a 3k9 and 6k8 in place of the 3k92 and 6k81 respectively?


They are all within 1%.  You won't hear any difference.  You have a lot more variation in the capacitors.


----------



## chongmagic (May 9, 2019)

I figured so but just wanted to ask. Thanks!


----------



## mad5066 (May 9, 2019)

@chongmagic I plan on building that soon but I plan on using the original nonreloaded values for the few cap and res changes. Do you have experience with the original riot?


----------



## chongmagic (May 9, 2019)

mad5066 said:


> @chongmagic I plan on building that soon but I plan on using the original nonreloaded values for the few cap and res changes. Do you have experience with the original riot?



No I haven't ever had a chance to play with the original.


----------



## tcpoint (May 9, 2019)

mad5066 said:


> @chongmagic I plan on building that soon but I plan on using the original nonreloaded values for the few cap and res changes. Do you have experience with the original riot?


I've built several.  What do you want to know?  I've seen several schematics and I can steer you to what I think sounds like the original.


----------



## mad5066 (May 10, 2019)

cool thanks @tcpoint! 

There's not a schematic for the disarray for easy reference but I was planning on using the following values

22nF vice 1.2nF & 18nF in the tone control area, along with 11k3 and 3.92k voltage divider in the same area. Not the 6.81k 3.92k combo.

And the first inverting feedback opamp loop, keep the cap at 220n vice 150nF for the reloaded. 

If I understand correctly the original also used 470R in series with the Ge diode grouping instead of the 220R for the reloaded.

Does the above sound about right? 

Did the original also have the first nonivnerting Vref res at 470k or 1M?


----------



## tcpoint (May 10, 2019)

My favorite schematic is in the VIPFx Idiot/Ruckus docs.  Aion Electronics has a cool project but I think it's loosely based on the Riot.  I have a pcb but haven't built the Aion one, yet.  Here's a Link.  I'll update this post when I find the documentation to the VIPFx pcb (it's at home).


----------



## chongmagic (May 10, 2019)

I built mine up going to test it out. The red LEDs light up but the blue doesn't. Can anyone confirm this being the case?


----------



## chongmagic (May 10, 2019)

Dependent on the coice switch of course.


----------



## mad5066 (May 11, 2019)

@chongmagic I'll let you know what I find but that could be right. It'll be a little bit before I get this build done.


----------



## Vale (Jul 23, 2021)

chongmagic said:


> I built mine up going to test it out. The red LEDs light up but the blue doesn't. Can anyone confirm this being the case?


same issue here, sounds weak, how did you fix yours?


----------



## spi (Jul 23, 2021)

yes to resister values.



chongmagic said:


> I built mine up going to test it out. The red LEDs light up but the blue doesn't. Can anyone confirm this being the case?


Blue LED doesn't light up in mine.  I remember another thread where this was being discussed too.

In earlier revisions of the board (mine was revision 05.04.20), the Blue LED is oriented in the same direction as the zener diodes, which would explain why they don't light up.  At the time @PedalPCB said he'd look into it.  It appears this is now corrected in the latest build doc, which is revision 6/14/21.   I don't know if this correction is only to the schematic drawing in the build doc, or to the actual PCB.

I was thinking I might reverse the direction of my blue diode to see if it lights, but desoldering is always an iffy proposition--sometimes I ruin the pads.  Also, I find this position sounds great, so I may not mess with it at all.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2021)

I haven't managed to get my hands on an original to confirm one way or another, but regardless it does make more sense for the blue LED / zener diodes to be in opposing orientation.

Desoldering an LED can be tricky, it'd be easier to just reverse D4 and D5.     

The PCBs have been updated but there are still a few floating around with the older layout.    Install D4/D5 in the orientation shown in the current build doc, regardless of the silkscreen on the PCB.


----------

